# Limit switches does not work 3018 Pro-M CNC Router.



## AndreZA (Jun 16, 2021)

I purchased limit switches and I installed the limit switches and plugged them into my Woodpecker CamXtool V3.1 controller board and did the necessary changes in the controller software.
The switched works when they are pressed and a little green light comes on.

The issue is however that the X, Y, and Z axes press the switches and the green light on the switch comes on but the stepper motors keep going instead of stopping.

I have tried swapping the wiring around but nothing works.
I have enabled HARD Limits and Homing in the CNC console but still, the switches are just ignored.

Can anyone please give me feedback on how they are supposed to work and why they are not working? 
CNC 3018 router. 
Limit Switches.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 4, 2011)

when you say a green light appears, is that on the controller screen? did you use the NO normally open contacts? this link appears to explain the installation and software changes fairly well.








Adding End-Stops / Limit Switches to the 3018


In its original design, the 3018 "Woodpecker" CNC Router, a cheap entry-level unit found on eBay and AliExpress, will happily tell the stepper motors to keep moving along the axis, even if the work bed or spindle carrier is bumping against the end of...




blog.shahada.abubakar.net





i like to install end/limit switches so as the block approaches it "passes by" the switch, and not runs into it. that way if the end switch fails to stop the machine, it does not destroy the switch.


----------



## AndreZA (Jun 16, 2021)

TimPa said:


> when you say a green light appears, is that on the controller screen? did you use the NO normally open contacts? this link appears to explain the installation and software changes fairly well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi, Thanks for the information. 
No the green light that comes on is on the switch itself.
If I trip the switches with my hand they do work but they don't stop the machines.

Yes, I did connect it on the NO normal contacts.

I really don't know what else I can do.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 4, 2011)

i am guessing then that the "... necessary changes to the control software" was not successful. the link i attached had information to that regard. make sure you save a copy of the original software so you can go back if necessary.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

It's also possible that you have them positioned at the wrong ends and need to be swapped. Most electrical limits are designed to stop motion in that direction, but still allow power reversing away from the switch. If they are on the wrong ends of travel they will not function correctly. Check your program changes, but then check for the correct switch positions. Also check to see if the design requires normally open or normally closed limit switch wiring.

Charley


----------

